

Help with a JavaScript Drop-Down Menu - myoung8

Does anyone know if there's a tutorial somewhere on how to build the kind of drop-down menus seen on Facebook and Versionate?
======
henryw
The new Dreamweaver CS3 comes with a Spry menu widget, which is probably the
easiest to use. You could download a demo here:
<http://www.download.com/3000-2048_4-10701454.html>

jQuery has some really cool plugins, which include menu related.
<http://docs.jquery.com/Plugins>

Or use some not so new codes from dynamicdrive.com:
<http://dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex1/index.html>

------
ordersup
make sure what you use is primary-browser compliant. if it isn't, make sure
there is a fail-safe system of code/css that allows the person to still easily
navigate the site. one additional thing: make sure that if your site is to be
crawled by search engines, that the menus don't appear "blind" to them as that
will reduce their crawling capabilities/performance.

------
mm
onclick="Element.toggle('menu_id')"

